# Sticky  New to the board? Just looking? Long Time Lurker? Check this out.



## Pioneer10

Hey, 

First of all, welcome to the Bulls board - the "grand old daddy" of BBB.net. I hope you like what you see. If you are a first time visitor hopefully you'll come back. If you have checked the board out before but haven't signed up, I would urge you to do so.

The upcoming season is about to begin, and what better way to ring in the new year with new posters. On behalf of all of our Bulls moderators and posters I would like to say, any addition to our discussion would be valuable. 

Whether you're a casual Bulls fan, or die hard like the rest of us. We are always looking for new members. 

So stop lurking, sign up and let us hear what you got.

Thanks,

P10


----------



## ViciousFlogging

I second that. As of this second, we have 25 guests on the board - or two more than the 23 registered members browsing right now. I'm sure some of you 25 have plenty to add to the conversation here. Sign up and start talking to us!


----------



## soonerterp

You people are swell. That's why I quit lurking and began posting ... a lot. Maybe too much.

Thanks for not booting me.


----------



## Wynn

soonerterp said:


> You people are swell. That's why I quit lurking and began posting ... a lot. Maybe too much.
> 
> Thanks for not booting me.


Can we boot her? Nothing against *terp!*, but I just think that would be fun!


----------



## chibul

First time visitor and poster (at least within the last week). Glad I finally found a great basketball/Bulls forum.


----------



## Merk

I've posted a couple times but mostly just lurked around



I just wanted to say you guys do a great job w/ this Forum. Its very informative especially for people like me who dont live in the Chicago area and thus dont have alot of access to good Bulls coverage


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Welcome, chibul and Merk. Thanks for checking in, and do stick around!


----------



## DaBullz

I've been a member of this site for about 4 years now, and in all that time, THE one biggest benefit of signing up is UserCP. This is a WWW page that is your personal portal to bbb.net. You can "subscribe" to forums and threads once you sign up. Your subscribed threads and forums show up nicely on the UserCP page.


----------



## such sweet thunder

I like having a unique avatar.


----------



## DaBulls82

Lurking for a while...definitely be posting here more often once the season starts! :sup:


----------



## garnett

DaBulls82 said:


> Lurking for a while...definitely be posting here more often once the season starts! :sup:


 Let me be the first to welcome you. :headbang:


----------



## BenDengGo

what i dont understand is, how can there be "guests" on the bulls board?!
without loging, i can't excess any of the nba team boards.


----------



## Jill

I guess I qualify for this. 

I'd been lurking for 3 years and finally came out to play. It's a fun place here, and a great distraction from work. 

Thank you all for the warm welcome the past few days. 

:cheers: <--- favorite emoticon. You'll notice that I tend to overuse them, in general.


----------



## calabreseboy

I looked on these boards for a few seasons before actually making my first post. Worth it.


----------



## mizenkay

to anyone lurking today...we're all a little nuts.


honestly.


----------



## soonerterp

mizenkay said:


> to anyone lurking today...we're all *a little* nuts.
> 
> 
> honestly.



A little?

Watching the Weather Channel ... I take it this little Midwestern snowstorm spreads from North Texas to Chicago. Is it that?


----------



## nitric

i joined last night. I was viewing these boards for quite a while but I had to comment on Big Ben's monstrous night so I singed up! I will be posting more


----------



## Orange Julius Irving

I finally started posting a couple weeks ago after over a year or so of not being able to post on work computers. Now that I got my own Mac Book I can now post to my hearts content, ON WORK HOURS!!!

Anyway, I would have posted on the board last year if I could, but the negativity last year was very depressing, so I stopped checking in about a 1/3 of the way into the season.

I decided to check back and it seems that a number of the more negative posters aren't around much. The board is generally more positive now, at least as much as can be expected from the typical Chicago neurotic fan.


----------



## T-Time

Hello, Its T-Time in reference to my favorite player Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## Good Hope

T-Time said:


> Hello, Its T-Time in reference to my favorite player Tyrus Thomas.


Just in time for Tyrus Thomas day on the boards! Welcome!


----------



## SloKid

Hey guys!

I'm new here and a huge Bulls fan, so I decided to make my first post here.
My fave Bulls player is Kirk Hinrich.

Looking forward to posting here.


----------



## killthegoat06

I'm just joining. This board looks pretty sweet though.


----------



## JHAWKjason

Never posted here, but I've lurked for a long time. I post on some other boards on the net... you might see me around


----------



## WestHighHawk

JHAWKjason, welcome to the board, fellow Jayhawk fan


----------



## JHAWKjason

Westside,

Do you post on Phog.net? Check it out if you're a Jayhawkfan...


----------



## souleater

*hi guys*

i wanted to make this thread just to say hi,i've been reading this site for a couple of yeras so i decided to join,go bullsssssssssssss:clap:


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: hi guys*



souleater said:


> i wanted to make this thread just to say hi,i've been reading this site for a couple of yeras so i decided to join,go bullsssssssssssss:clap:


Welcome! Moved your post because it belongs in this thread, I hope you continue posting!


----------



## Brothaman33

great site goin here, im finnally getting to posting alot more, there seems to be alot of great Bulls fans here.


----------



## King Joseus

Brothaman33 said:


> great site goin here, im finnally getting to posting alot more, there seems to be alot of great Bulls fans here.


Thanks and welcome aboard!


----------



## Baklash

Been a lurker for a long time... and guest and finally registered today.


----------



## narek

Baklash said:


> Been a lurker for a long time... and guest and finally registered today.


Welcome!


----------



## Cool007

Alright! I am a brand new member here on this board and hoping for some good conversations with you guys.


----------



## King Joseus

Cool007 said:


> Alright! I am a brand new member here on this board and hoping for some good conversations with you guys.


Welcome to the board!


----------



## someone

mizenkay said:


> to anyone lurking today...we're all a little nuts.
> 
> 
> honestly.


speak for yourself, I'm not crazy!


----------



## someone

oh yeah, and i'm new too!


----------



## Musiq

New here.

And I have the privilege of posting right after liekomgj4ck.


----------



## theanimal23

Welcome guys


----------



## Musiq

theanimal23 said:


> Welcome guys


Sweet.....wassup Animal?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

^^^^Hey your new? Welcome.


Make sure to check out the Hawks forum:greatjob: 

and

My forum as well, to talk about important stuff!
http://www.basketballforum.com/o-iatlhawksfan-chilling-pad/


----------



## theanimal23

Musiq said:


> Sweet.....wassup Animal?


Not much. Hey, are you musiqsoulchild from RealGM?


----------



## Musiq

theanimal23 said:


> Not much. Hey, are you musiqsoulchild from RealGM?


Yes sir.

Didnt want to use the same handle, but maybe should have??


----------



## King Joseus

Welcome to the "real" board, Musiq! :wink:


----------



## Musiq

King Joseus said:


> Welcome to the "real" board, Musiq! :wink:


Haha.

Thanks man.

It was fun hanging out with you at the draft party. That was one helluva draft.


----------



## someone

Musiq said:


> New here.
> 
> And I have the privilege of posting right after liekomgj4ck.


tehehe hey buddy. GO BULLS AND LETS SIGN RASHEED! :yay:


----------



## Fred

Life long BUlls fan and been reading the forums for a few weeks now. Decided to sign up. I work for SportsGamer.com and I'm the community manager there. They really focus on NFL talk there, but I want good Bulls discussion so found this place. Can't wait until the season starts.

btw, with a board this size i'm surprised my username was available lol


----------



## narek

Fred said:


> Life long BUlls fan and been reading the forums for a few weeks now. Decided to sign up. I work for SportsGamer.com and I'm the community manager there. They really focus on NFL talk there, but I want good Bulls discussion so found this place. Can't wait until the season starts.
> 
> btw, with a board this size i'm surprised my username was available lol


Welcome, Fred.


----------



## jnrjr79

Glad to have you aboard, Fred!


----------



## Pinone

Hi you all, Bulls' fans!

I'm a long time fan of the NBA writting from Spain. I'm new in this board, and I have one objectives: talk about basketball at the same time that I improve my English... I really need it!


----------



## narek

Pinone said:


> Hi you all, Bulls' fans!
> 
> I'm a long time fan of the NBA writting from Spain. I'm new in this board, and I have one objectives: talk about basketball at the same time that I improve my English... I really need it!


Welcome! And I hope we all speak English well enough to help you out.


----------



## King Joseus

Pinone said:


> Hi you all, Bulls' fans!
> 
> I'm a long time fan of the NBA writting from Spain. I'm new in this board, and I have one objectives: talk about basketball at the same time that I improve my English... I really need it!


Welcome to the board! Your English looks like it's better than my Spanish, at the very least...


----------



## Pinone

King Joseus said:


> Welcome to the board! Your English looks like it's better than my Spanish, at the very least...


Uff, my English is better than your Spanish?

I hope that you don't need to speak Spanish. If you need it... Boy, you are in trouble :biggrin:


----------



## Case

Hello everyone!

I've been a fan since 1990. I always liked the sport, but never really watched it on television before then. My next door neighbor was a Bulls fan, and would always talk about the team as we walked to school. Plus, it was easy to get into the team that Michael Jordan played for. I grew up in New Jersey, and everyone else I knew was a Knicks fan. I _lived _that rivalry every day in middle and high school. It's been a long time, but I still relish every time the Bulls send that team home with the loss.


----------



## King Joseus

Case said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been a fan since 1990. I always liked the sport, but never really watched it on television before then. My next door neighbor was a Bulls fan, and would always talk about the team as we walked to school. Plus, it was easy to get into the team that Michael Jordan played for. I grew up in New Jersey, and everyone else I knew was a Knicks fan. I _lived _that rivalry every day in middle and high school. It's been a long time, but I still relish every time the Bulls send that team home with the loss.


Welcome!


----------



## someone

Surely there have been people joining this board since December of 2007, come on people say hello! :wave:


----------



## cub_lovin_lou

HEEEEEELLLLLLO everybody

"new" here. Actually got my meber ship 2 years ago, but never kept up, lately have been using message boards more, an did not have a solid Bulls one. So just saying wassup to all and a greetings to one.... and Jose, is Loscar on here? im pretty sure he use to be...


----------



## King Joseus

cub_lovin_lou said:


> HEEEEEELLLLLLO everybody
> 
> "new" here. Actually got my meber ship 2 years ago, but never kept up, lately have been using message boards more, an did not have a solid Bulls one. So just saying wassup to all and a greetings to one.... and Jose, is Loscar on here? im pretty sure he use to be...


He's a member, but he never posts (or browses, I don't think)...


----------



## someone

cub_lovin_lou said:


> HEEEEEELLLLLLO everybody
> 
> "new" here. Actually got my meber ship 2 years ago, but never kept up, lately have been using message boards more, an did not have a solid Bulls one. So just saying wassup to all and a greetings to one.... and Jose, is Loscar on here? im pretty sure he use to be...


hi welcome to the board!


----------



## mvP to the Wee

hello everybody


----------



## someone

F.A.B said:


> hello everybody


hey stranger :laugh:


----------



## mvP to the Wee

liekomgj4ck said:


> hey stranger :laugh:


can i go to your hous? do you want a cookie?


----------



## someone

F.A.B said:


> can i go to your hous? do you want a cookie?


no thanks, but I'll take the 1st draft pick please


----------



## chibull

Hi guys! I'm a Bulls fan from the Philippines. Been a Bulls fan since the second 3-peat (I'm too young to be a fan of the first 3-peat but surely a fan through thick and thin). More power to our forum! Go Bulls!


----------



## someone

chibull said:


> Hi guys! I'm a Bulls fan from the Philippines. Been a Bulls fan since the second 3-peat (I'm too young to be a fan of the first 3-peat but surely a fan through thick and thin). More power to our forum! Go Bulls!


Hello! Welcome! If you need any help send any of the Mods, or even me a Private Message. Don't forget to post a lot.


----------



## Dornado

3 members and 20 of you just out there lurking.... go on... sign up....


----------



## Renex

*Derrick Rose Rules!*


----------



## narek

Renex said:


> *Derrick Rose Rules!*


Yes he does.


----------



## truebluefan

Media day is here, training camp follows. Before you know it, the season will here! 

Why not log in or register with us? Lets talk Bulls Basketball!!


----------



## Firefight

What's up fellas... Just joined from a different board and I'm glad to see so many Bulls fans here. I've been a Bulls fan since the 80's and have been born and raised in this great city. 
I follow all sports, but the Bulls have always been my number 1 team ... I try to make it out to a handful of games each year and am constantly looking for an inside scoop from different Bulls insiders and connections. Looking forward to some great off-season discussions and what looks to be a very promising future... (I hope.)

See you on the boards...

~Firefight


----------



## narek

Firefight said:


> What's up fellas... Just joined from a different board and I'm glad to see so many Bulls fans here. I've been a Bulls fan since the 80's and have been born and raised in this great city.
> I follow all sports, but the Bulls have always been my number 1 team ... I try to make it out to a handful of games each year and am constantly looking for an inside scoop from different Bulls insiders and connections. Looking forward to some great off-season discussions and what looks to be a very promising future... (I hope.)
> 
> See you on the boards...
> 
> ~Firefight


Welcome!


----------



## Fergus

Hi

I have been a member since 2002 ("_*with the # 2 pick in the draft, the Bulls select Jay Williams*_") and sporadic poster, mainly in the Bulls forum.

I have been a Bulls fan for a long time, but really started following them when they drafted Scot May from Indiana in 1976. 

I am eager to see how the team does this year, especially with Rip Hamilton.

Go Bulls!


----------



## CroatianBullsFan

Hi, guys. I joined five years ago, but for some reason I gave up posting after a month. In meantime I have worked on my English a little bit and I would like to reactivate myself again.

Also, I wish you a Happy New Year!


----------



## Good Hope

CroatianBullsFan said:


> Hi, guys. I joined five years ago, but for some reason I gave up posting after a month. In meantime I have worked on my English a little bit and I would like to reactivate myself again.
> 
> Also, I wish you a Happy New Year!


Ha, that's funny. 

Well, Happy New Year! Here's to a new beginning as an internet Bulls' fan!


----------



## Good Hope

Um, 47 guests and 1 member?

Step up to the plate, fellas!


----------



## jnrjr79

Good Hope said:


> Um, 47 guests and 1 member?
> 
> Step up to the plate, fellas!



Indeed!


----------



## Good Hope

Whoa. 84 Guests, one member!?

Come share the excitement for the new Kirk Hinrich era, friends!


----------



## The Sports Wonk

I'm new to this forum/want to share this MJ mix with the Bulls forum http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXCfKXe9Vto :djparty:


----------



## Good Hope

57 guests.... Who the hell are you?


----------



## dkg1

Hey guys, haven't been here in years. Stumbled onto this site tonight. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## cima

What happened to this forum? This used to be the most active forum on bbf.com


----------



## Firefight

What's up guys. Back from an extended hiatus. Looking forward to the season, talking with some of the regulars, and checking out what some of the new guys around here have to say...


----------



## jnrjr79

Firefight said:


> What's up guys. Back from an extended hiatus. Looking forward to the season, talking with some of the regulars, and checking out what some of the new guys around here have to say...



Welcome back!


----------



## Firefight

What's the good word Chicago. Good to see some familiar names still around. Been awhile for me, but ill be around more. Cheers


----------



## BalllikeMike

Check this out 
⬇⬇⬇
https://ckk.ai/MichaelJ 
He the real Goat I'm telling y'all.


----------



## Checkerz81

Pioneer10 said:


> Hey,
> 
> First of all, welcome to the Bulls board - the "grand old daddy" of BBB.net. I hope you like what you see. If you are a first time visitor hopefully you'll come back. If you have checked the board out before but haven't signed up, I would urge you to do so.
> 
> The upcoming season is about to begin, and what better way to ring in the new year with new posters. On behalf of all of our Bulls moderators and posters I would like to say, any addition to our discussion would be valuable.
> 
> Whether you're a casual Bulls fan, or die hard like the rest of us. We are always looking for new members.
> 
> So stop lurking, sign up and let us hear what you got.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> P10


----------



## Checkerz81

Checkerz81 said:


>


----------



## Checkerz81

Pioneer10 said:


> Hey,
> 
> First of all, welcome to the Bulls board - the "grand old daddy" of BBB.net. I hope you like what you see. If you are a first time visitor hopefully you'll come back. If you have checked the board out before but haven't signed up, I would urge you to do so.
> 
> The upcoming season is about to begin, and what better way to ring in the new year with new posters. On behalf of all of our Bulls moderators and posters I would like to say, any addition to our discussion would be valuable.
> 
> Whether you're a casual Bulls fan, or die hard like the rest of us. We are always looking for new members.
> 
> So stop lurking, sign up and let us hear what you got.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> P10


Thanks


----------



## Beagle916

Hey everyone , ripped off the band aid and decided to talk and not just stare like that creepy neighbor your disturbed by. Really love the Bulls progress, I personally think they are a piece or two away from being a serious threat.


----------

